
Google hopes to escape Galaxy Nexus sales ban with software patch | The Verge - esutton
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/3/3136102/google-samsung-software-update-galaxy-nexus-infringement
======
esutton
pushing out a (possibly) non optional update that dumbs down a phone that a
user owns. there's something wrong with that.

